# Questions about NOC codes and Express Entry



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I'm new to this forum and planning to apply for Canada PR. I'm little confused about the NOC for my profile. I've experience of 10 years as a Business Analyst. If someone can let me know which code suits the best for my profile ?
Also, is Ontario the best place , in terms of Job prospects, in Canada ? Which province should I be targeting ? 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm new to this forum and planning to apply for Canada PR. I'm little confused about the NOC for my profile. I've experience of 10 years as a Business Analyst. If someone can let me know which code suits the best for my profile ?


Check the list. We do not know the codes.




> Also, is Ontario the best place , in terms of Job prospects, in Canada ?


Kind of depends on the outcome of next month's election.




> Which province should I be targeting ?



That is something you have to decide for yourself.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Can be 2171, or 1121. Or something else. Read the descriptions, and the referrals to other (similar) NOC codes, and chose the one that fits best.
If it's more business like: NOC 2016 Version 1.0 - 1 - Business, finance and administration occupations - Broad occupational category
If it's more IS/IT related: NOC 2016 Version 1.0 - 217 - Computer and information systems professionals - Minor group
Or it can be something else. Depends on your job description.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks guys for your response. Also if you can guide as to which assessment agency should i go for getting the ECA done. I believe all have similar fees, but may be in terms of processing times and hassle free procedures..


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Also, I m working as a Senior business analyst, so should i try for NOC code 0111 or 1112..
What's the difference in applying each one of them in terms of preference and points..
I have around 10 years of experience..


----------



## hemantN (May 12, 2018)

For Business Analyst it is "NOC 2171" but you have to make sure that your roles and responsibilities should mach with the code. You should submit your file under express entry so If any province requires a Business Analyst, your file may get selected based on your score.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

NOC 2171 deals more with Computer/System based analyst. My role has been into Investment Banking and Financial Services., so I believe 0111,0112,0113 matches more with my role.
Also please advise on which body to go for with ECA ? Does normal courier works fine or should i go for express ones ?


----------

